# virusertable: www vor domainnamen mal ja, mal nein



## s.rose (3. Apr. 2008)

Wenn ich ein web anlege, kann ich das tun, ohne einen Rechnernamen anzugeben. Schön, das will ich eigentlich. In der /etc/postix/virtusertable
 stehen die mail user alle korrekt drin.

Rufe ich das Web in ISPConfig wieder zum Bearbeiten auf, so trägt ISPConfig in das Feld _Hosname:_ dennoch _www_ ein. Mit dem Erfolg, das ich keine Mails mehr für info@domain.tld mehr empfangen kann.

Codomains sind davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## Feanwulf (4. Apr. 2008)

ich halte es so:

Ich lege ein Webhosting stets als "www" oder einen anderem "hostnamen" an. Für diesen Eintrag soll dann der "Externe Mailserver" (= keiner) zuständig sein.

Unter Co-Domains trage ich dann die Domain ohne Hostnamen ein und trage Lokaler Mailserver ein!


----------



## s.rose (4. Apr. 2008)

*Thanks*

Ah, OK. Danke.

Das heist aber, dass man immer eine braucht, die man nicht wirklich benutzen kann, oder?


----------



## Feanwulf (4. Apr. 2008)

Nunja sagen wir es so - die Menschen im Internet erwarten eigentlich bei einer Website das *www*.domain.tld ohne *www *laufen die meisten aufgescheucht wie die Hühner rum und fragen ob das wirklich geht!

Davon abgesehen tut es deinem Server nicht weh mit www.domain.tld und mit domain.tld erreichbar zu sein und eMails nur für domain.tld aktiviert zu haben


----------



## s.rose (4. Apr. 2008)

*Tomaten auf den Augen, sorry*

Ahrgh, sorry - überlesen: Du trägst die Domain ohne www nochmal als Subdomain ein!!!!


Klasse!

Mille Gracie - alles läuft wie am Schnürchen jetze!


----------



## Till (6. Apr. 2008)

Die Domain ohne www als Subdomain wird von ISPConfig automatisch beim Anlegen des Webs erzeugt, voraussetzung ist natürlich dass Du das Doain Limit des Webs auf min. 2 gesetzt hast.


----------

